

Tradeshift’s new $17m Russian round shows Valley’s power waning - ThomPete
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/10/25/tradeshifts-new-17m-russian-round-shows-valleys-power-waning/

======
bfe
This TechCrunch article has one of the densest concentrations of spelling,
grammar, and punctuation errors I've ever seen, and the headline is both
specious and contradicted by the article.

EDIT to add: that was fast - they've now taken down the original article and
replaced it with an almost complete rewrite that resolves all of the above
issues.

~~~
haasted
And now they have taken it down entirely. Interesting.

Edit: Moved it to [http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/10/25/e-invoicing-company-
trad...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/10/25/e-invoicing-company-tradeshift-
raises-17-million-at-137-million-valuation/)

